# Another Dem refuses to endorse Obama...



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Another Dem refuses to endorse Obama...*

_*And another!*_

*Another to skip convention...*

*DEMS STRUGGLE TO EXPLAIN...*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Awe. What a shame. This is what happens when you build a house of cards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Works for me. Got to love when there is no love in your own party.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm just waiting to see which one of them is the first to endorse Romney for the good on the country.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Meat Eater said:


> I'm just waiting to see which one of them is the first to endorse Romney for the good on the country.


Never gonna happen Dems have no concern about the good of the country. Their only concerns are criminals, criminaliens and leeches sucking the teat of the gubment


----------

